# DeWalt $25 off $150 or more at Amazon



## chrisexv6 (Apr 22, 2008)

Amazon running a promo, 25.00 off (automatically) a 150.00 or higher DeWalt purchase.

Good deal: DeWalt trim router with plunge base (DWP611PK) is currently 152.99, then 25.00 off makes it 127.99. Best deal Ive ever seen on the combo.


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

chrisexv6 said:


> Amazon running a promo, 25.00 off (automatically) a 150.00 or higher DeWalt purchase.
> 
> Good deal: DeWalt trim router with plunge base (DWP611PK) is currently 152.99, then 25.00 off makes it 127.99. Best deal Ive ever seen on the combo.


No tax (for now) and probably free shipping makes it a really good deal. I bought this combo last fall. First new router in a LONG time. I bought it for sign making. Light weight, soft start, variable speed and the LED light is great.


----------



## chipbyrd (May 21, 2013)

Drats. I wanted to use it for a mitre saw. Only "selected items."


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

They sure jumped the price since the OP. $165 today making it $150 with *tax* and free shipping.

Still better than buying from the big box store.


----------

